# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Utilidades de un pantano.

## Nacho G. Hontoria

Para esto sirve un pantano. Es el de Yesa, en Navarra

----------


## Luján

Sí. Por allí ha llovido lo suyo.

Impresionantes imágenes las del Arga. Me imagino que el Aragón irá igual.

----------


## perdiguera

> Para esto sirve un pantano. Es el de Yesa, en Navarra


Y para más cosas, tan importantes como esa.

----------

